# Abbey Rd studios up for sale..



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 16, 2010)

Abbey Road still gets gigs for films. I don't see why they would be having problems, other than to sell the place to go elsewhere and expand even more. Or the owner just wants to pass the torch.


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 16, 2010)

a guy i know is one of their top engineers there - i used to teach his kids piano. abbey road are always struggling, always having problems, and always muddling through. they are all incredibly passionate there and i think it just has its own magic that means it will always somehow survive. i think EMI just want to scale down their operations and have done for ages. it is an incredibly risky business. there was a time there when things looked very precarious. they have recently lowered their fees to attract the TV crowd and seems to have paid off.


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 16, 2010)

abbey road studios have been up for sale for quite some time. emi is the issue. they bought the building in about 1930 for around 100k and they are selling the brand name.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 16, 2010)

Group buy? 

Scoring stages are not great investments, like any other recording studio. I was at a stage a week or two ago, and apparently the accountants are never pleased with the rate of return per square foot on the scoring stage. Which is one of the reasons that Todd AO/Glen Glen went away...


----------



## madbulk (Feb 16, 2010)

What do we have around here, 3000 members or so?
I'm in for a share. VI HQ.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 16, 2010)

madbulk @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> What do we have around here, 3000 members or so?
> I'm in for a share. VI HQ.



I had to laugh at this one! VI HQ indeed. In retrospect, we should have saved Todd AO from the scrap yard. 
o/~


----------



## SvK (Feb 16, 2010)

you know you are joking....but maybe a "group buy" of a scoring stage is not such a bad idea, for sample developers's...

How much did Cello go for?

SvK


----------



## SvK (Feb 16, 2010)

just spit-ballin' here but:

4 million divided by 50 developers = 80.000$ a share.

just sayin  (not so crazy)

SvK


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm in for halfsies. 

Colin


----------



## Thonex (Feb 16, 2010)

Colin O'Malley @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> I'm in for halfsies.
> 
> Colin



:lol: 

Ok... but can we move it over here to the US? :mrgreen:


----------



## madbulk (Feb 16, 2010)

there are 50 developers?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 16, 2010)

Sir Paul McCartney should buy it. At least Heather wouldn't get that....


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/company/co0105292/

says:

Scores recorded and/or mixed at Abbey Road Studios

1990: 1
1991: 4
1992: 2
1993: 5
1994: 3
1995: 6
1996: 4
1997: 7
1998: 9
1999: 7
2000: 12
2001: 9
2002: 13
2003: 11
2004: 16
2005: 17
2006: 15
2007: 19
2008: 16
2009: 13

Looks they have had a high during the last ten years.


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 16, 2010)

Thonex @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> Colin O'Malley @ Tue Feb 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in for halfsies.
> ...



why not? didn't they do that w/the London Bridge?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 16, 2010)

SvK @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> just spit-ballin' here but:
> 
> 4 million divided by 50 developers = 80.000$ a share.
> 
> ...



Looks like some people are already doing the math:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=306022858586&v=info (http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=3 ... 586&amp;v=info)


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 17, 2010)

altiverb should get in there and record the studio spaces before its too late.


----------



## midphase (Feb 21, 2010)

This just in:

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Music/0 ... tml?hpt=C2


----------

